# Happy Birthday



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 11, 2009)

My Jaguar turned 50 yrs old on Tuesday
What a great ride!


----------



## miss america (Feb 12, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*

Beautiful bike! Happy birthday.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 13, 2009)

*wheel rust?*

I think she deserves a wheel clean up, you know steel wool and oil.
Nice bike.
 mitch


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 13, 2009)

It's gonna get the whole day spa treatment.
Rubbing compound, chrome polish.
as soon as I can afford it racks and a rear reflector too.


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 16, 2009)

Someone's vehicle is keeping the snow well oiled!!!


----------

